# Is it worth the Premium Price?



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Well written and explained. How good is the fence? Best of luck with your purchase.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice review. Once you've had some more experience with it, perhaps you might do a follow-up.

The thought crossed my mind a few weeks back that it might be worth it to replace my Grizzly 1023SL with a SawStop. I haven't hurt myself on my current saw (or on any saw for almost 20 years now) but I'm close to reaching a point where the peace of mind might well be worth the extra $2000. I've been a guitar player all my life and it would be a shame to have to give that up because of a preventable accident.

Mind you, I follow all of the standard precautions: I only remove the guard for non-through cuts, I use pushsticks and featherboards, my fence is properly aligned, I stand out the way of the blade, I plan my cuts and I get a shiver down my spine every time I turn the saw on as if the lion had just been let out of the cage. But I worry that it's not enough.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new saw any time the name Saw Stop comes up it seems to start a debate with those who feel they are somehow going to get legislated into buying one or that they don't like the inventor for his business practices, or they haven't hurt them self yet so why do the need it now or one more that using a saw stop will have people become complacent about safety while using table saws in general. I don't understand those lines of thought but we are all entitled to our own opinions. I have always felt Saw Stop is a great tool and the safety aspect and quality of the tool makes it a good investment.


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

Im seriously looking at this saw. I was going to go with a grizzly but circumstances have changed and I have enough for a saw stop. My biggest thing right now is the fence. For cost consideration I want to go with the 30 in fence, how would you say the fence measures up to the more expensive fence? Im not too concerned with the size but more how it functions and how more or less accurate/stable it is compared to the bigger brother.

Also for the mobile base to you have to buy it then they send you a refund chek or do you get the base from them in the mail, or blade guard?


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review….and congratulations on the new saw. As soon as the budget permits I plan to make this same purchase. I've had a few mishaps myself. Cut thumb, huge bruises on my chest and stomach from some kick backs. ( I'm not as clumsy as this makes me sound…) None of this has prompted me to start saving for the Saw Stop. What got me started was when my daughter became interested in woodworking and coming into the shop with me. I give her all the safety instruction and watch her like a hawk, but I just can't justify not having the safest technology available when the kids are involved. I'd never be able to forgive myself if anything happened that could have been prevented by spending a few extra dollars.
Thanks again for the review.


----------



## TrentFysty (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! As far as the fence, so far so good. It's rock solid, slides easily and is easy adjustable and stays true. The only downside I see is that it can use of the self accessories that are made for the larger fences. I will be making an auxiliary fence that is taller for those cuts that require more stability. As far as measuring up to the professional fence, I think it stacks up well. It's not as big and therefore not as heavy. I think it will work find for my needs. It's is much better then the extruded aluminum that comes on the contractor saw. If they would have offered the pro fence in a 30" length I would have gone with that.

The rebate is sent in after you purchase the saw and then they send out the accessory that you chose. Pretty simple and they even email you to let you know they received the form and that is has been processed.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the same saw only with the upgraded 36 fence. The 1.75 hp has never been a problem for me either. It is my second ts and I love it! Changing out blades and dados is a non-issue after a while as changing out and adjusting the cartridge becomes routine after a while. I bet I can do it (go from a blade to a fully stacked 7/8 inch dado) in 90 seconds or less after about a year and a half of doing it. No complacency on my part in regards to the built in safety. There is a financial incentive not to fire off a cartridge as your $125 blade and $69 cartridge will need to be replaced. Compared to a hospital visit and/or lost work time….well, there is no comparison. Accidents can happen no matter how careful one is.


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

I just purchased a used R4512 granite top saw and I like it. The reason I bought used and low endwhen I upgraded was that I am saving for a SawStop. Most of the time people are "all in" or the opposite with SawStop so it is refreshing to see pros and cons. I like the honest review. I am with you on the politics but until another manufacturer comes along with a similar safe technology I will put a little money aside each month for my future SawStop. I was at a Woodcraft a few months ago and the Unisaw seemed like a better saw but for the safety features you can't beat the SawStop. Congrats on the new saw!!!!


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

have u tried the hotdog test yet it? would be worth the cartridge just to see yes no I would personally like to see the hot dog test in person and do it myself then I would be sold on it but I use a long pushstick anyway or actually make my own out of red oak with the handle tapered and smooth so if my saw kicks back it can push the stick back some and my hand can hopefully slide up and away


----------



## Swampy (Dec 25, 2011)

Only thing I can say Trent is Im a happy camper with mine I bought the same saw as you except with the 36" fence about 3 months ago and Ive never looked back. I still do what I always have done Safety Safety Safety but now I have just one less thing to worry about. Ohhh and the quality Its outstanding as far as Im concerned but thats just my opinion for what its worth.


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice review. I got the Contractor saw with the upgraded wings and 52" fence in January. I Love this saw! The fence is awesome, the blade changes are easy, and so are cartridge changes. . You have to change to a different cartridge to do dadoes. Mostly I'm cutting sheet good or i by material, but the one time I cut 2" stock it handles it very well. I opted to go without the mobile base, as I really don't need to move the saw much at all. You can slide it a few inches easily enough if you need to. I built an outfeed table on mine and attached it to the rear fence rail, and it really works great. I had a Rigid with the granite top and 30' fence. I really like that saw, but this is a big upgrade. The fence on this saw is always dead on accurate. I used to check the fence to blade measurement at the front and back of the blade every time I moved the fence. I just don't need to do that anymore. The riving knife is really nice, and taking the throat plate out with no tools is quick and easy. The saw comes with a zero clearance insert from the factory, and you can use it with angled cuts as well, which is really nice.

Hope you enjoy your saw as much as I have!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

First of all - Congrats on the new saw!

I plan on getting the 3hp SawStop with 52" rails in the future. The money I was planning on spending now is going to a replacement vehicle as my contractor box is rotting apart at a faster rate than I expected. And with 200,000 miles on my truck I might as well get a new (used) rig.

Being in the trades I know a number of guys that have severely cut or cut off a finger or multiple fingers.

My brother is has been a construction trades teacher for 4 years now and can vouch for the digit saving features of the SawStop. He told me you can't even begin to think of reacting as fast as the safety is thrown on the SawStop.

I personally do not care about the politics that everyone drags into the SawStop discussion, all I care about is saving my fingers and will most likely end up with one unless someone comes out with a truly competitive product that I might consider. I have looked at them and they are nice machines even without the safety feature.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

When I was working in Construction I cut off the tip of my first & second finger including my middle finger halfway to the first joint. It took many years for it to heal and not have pain all of the time. I no longer work construction and my father has purchased a Unisaw since. I have been thinking about getting a comprable saw to use as I only do woodworking as a hobbie. Any comments on what would be comparable.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the review was leaning toward the contractor saw but the points you made have to rethink this i liked the cabinet one better but with the add on its not much difference on prices.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice review, i think because of the politics, i''l go with a jet cabinet saw.good luck on your new place to live.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Trent,

I appreciate your review. I have had this same set up for the past year. I concur with your conclusions. I have no regrets with my purchase. Enjoy your saw.


----------



## TDog (Apr 17, 2012)

Saving for the SawStop table saw myself. My basic thought is.
Fingers are fingers, money is money. 
I can usually, God allowing, make more money.
I'll take the fingers any day "hands down" please pardon the pun


----------



## Kamabuki (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice review. I have had my eye on a SawStop for sometime now and after reading all the comments and reviews I am ready to take the plunge. For me, the biggest reasons for going with SawStop is the safety factor, not only for me and my fingers, but for when I am no longer able to cut big pieces of wood into little pieces, the peace of mind I will have knowing my kids will be much safer when they inherit my shop.


----------



## molan (Apr 25, 2012)

I also purchased this model sawstop only with the 36" fence. It has been a great saw I have been using it since they released the 110V model. I haven't had any issues with accidently tripping the safety. I have popped the breaker the saw is plugged into on occasion when cutting some 8/4 maple or other hardwoods but this has been rare. I should also not my dust collector is on the same circuit as my table saw so this probably doesn't help.


----------



## CarySwoveland (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm considering the 1.75 HP Pro saw, but only have room for a 30" fence. (Moreover, I don't need more than that, as I prefer using a Festool track saw for cutting larger sheet goods.). I haven't yet compared the 30" and 36" fence systems, but if I prefer the 36", any reason I couldn't just cut 6" off the rails and not use the 6" table? If I did that, would I need to use the support legs that come with the 36" system? I see legs aren't supplied with the 30" fence, but I assume the 36" fence and rails are heavier, even after the latter are shortened by 6".

I used to have a the 5hp Industrial model (when I had more room), so I know Sawstop makes great products.

Cary


----------



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been reading the reviews about the SawStop and I'm getting convinced.
I was about to order a Grizzly hybrid, but I think I'll spend the extra money and save my fingers.
I'm impressed with the quality, the finish, the accuracy and even the instruction manual.
Thank for the info.
I think it's a great decision.


----------

